# Red tinted turkey breast?



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

hunted some prime sciota county land this season.
My buddy and I both got mature toms with 9 -10 inch beards. His breast was all white like I expected. My turkey breast all had a red tint to it.
This is the 3rd one I've killed, but to memory the breast has always been white. Cut it up and froze to deep fry, but am hesitant to eat it


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

I noticed that too in my bird this year. Not really red, but just a tint. Tasted good as always.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

I would venture a guess that it was from fighting.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Maybe it was from fighting. Thanks for the replies


----------

